

Suggestions for data recovery of failed hard drive. - anactofgod

Does anyone have a data recovery service that they'd recommend?<p>The techs at the local Apple Store diagnosed that my MacBook Pro suffered a physical failure of its hard drive. They replaced the hard drive for free (Thanks, Apple!), but they don't handle data recovery. It's been ~4 months since my last backup (I know... I know...), and there is quite of bit of client-related work that I'd like to be able to get off of it.<p>I'm considering SalvageData (http://www.salvagedata.com/). Do you have first hard experience with that company or their service. Alternatively, do you have another that you'd recommend.<p>Thanks in advance for your help!<p>As an FYI, I already tried the putting the drive in question into a housing and accessing it as an external USB drive. The results were as expected -- there was no joy in Mudville.
======
MaysonL
Disk Warrior is probably the best application around for this, short of a
hardware solution. I used it a while ago to salvage most of the data from a
fried MacBook drive - it worked like a charm.

